# The RSPCA wanted this bird to be killed



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I received this from Andy Mead of Safewings yesterday, he said the bird is a Lapwing and on the UK's endangered list, but I have just checked and found it is of medium concern:

_*Sadly once again the ignorance and poor attitude of the RSPCA employees is highlighted by a incident today.( Friday Feb 29th 2008 )

An RSPCA employee collected a bird from a member of the public and apparently did not know the species they handled.

The bird was, I assume inspected by the worker to assess the injuries but was subsequently taken to a Veterinary practice (in Corby) where the RSPCA lady requested that the bird be euthanased. Now with obvious limited wild bird knowledge and no veterinary qualifications how could this decision be made by an inexperienced person other than by deeming wild birds unviable for veterinary treatment and subsequent rehabilitation.

Had the RSPCA employee been experienced and fully checked the bird's injury it would have been apparent that the bird had been shot and this would have been a reportable offence under the Wildlife and Countryside Act.

Thankfully the Veterinary Practice concerned contacted ourselves before taking any action. On close inspection at the Practice and with discussing the birds condition with a Vet the wing injury was not too severe and has a good chance of rehabilitation with re-release as the main objective.*_

Andy wrote to the RSPCA asking them for details about where the bird was found so that he can report a wildlife crime and also so that if releasable it can be released into its own territory. The RSPCA have refused to reply on the grounds that they consider past correspondence about other matters with him to have been unfruitful (Andy is passionate about birds and not afraid to confront the RSPCA when they put the animal last, which is all too often.

Not surprisingly the RSPCA is quoted in a bird magazine as having said that they consider wild bird rehabilitation " Unviable " and that "All damaged birds are better off dead ". We knew that this is their attitude to pigeons, I didn’t realise that they applied it to all birds.

If any of you (UK or abroad) feel like writing to the RSPCA about their policies and opinions please do so. 

John Rolls is the Director of Animal Welfare Promotion . The e-mail address we have is [email protected]

The letter and photo have been posted with Andy's permission.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

As we all know, rehabbing is work and maybe they just don't want to do that.

Pidgey


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

That is unacceptable! RSPCA have become so big that they forgot what they were created for. Typical attitude of big organizations and institutions. I will write them a letter one day and let them know what I think about them!


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

chriss80 said:


> That is unacceptable! RSPCA have become so big that they forgot what they were created for. Typical attitude of big organizations and institutions. I will write them a letter one day and let them know what I think about them!


Good on you chriss, Even having people who know little about their patience, in the wrong job.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Why does this shocking story not surprise me!!  

What a shocking and totally unacceptable 'policy' they operate with birds. It makes you wonder what other poor animals they also consider 'not worthy' of rehabilitation. Do these people ever take the time to educate themselves? Sadly not!!

Lindi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> It makes you wonder what other poor animals they also consider 'not worthy' of rehabilitation


Grey squirrels and Mutjack deers for a start. They refuse to even pick wounded ones up, fortunately other sanctuaries step in and give them a permanent home as they are unreleasable non-native species.

That is why it makes me so angry that the RSPCA gets so much in donations from people that believe that they actually care about animal suffering, while the sanctuaries that do the work are struggling to survive.

Cynthia


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh My what a beautiful bird it is, never seen one like that before, hope everything goes good for it and the wing heals good. As for the RSPCA well I will write to them with no problem giving them a tongue lashing from hell. They are suppose to be there to help the animals and birds not to destroy them. Thank You for the info and passing it on to all of us here on PT. 

Cindy


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

You know my opinion of the rspca cynthia.Pigeons,herons,badgers are all not important enough,that is unless theres a tv camera behind them.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Solly, I think you hit the nail on the head. So sad, if there isn't a camera around, it isn't important enough to save. That sure is a beautiful bird.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Just an update, the Lapwing is releasable and will be released as soon as it is fully fit. So another wild bird will have been successfuly rehabbed, no thanks to the RSPCA!

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Another update from Andy:



> I think the pressure and coverage finally worked as an email from the RSPCA`s John Rolls finally gave me the details of where the Lapwing was found. So we can now plan to re-release him once fully fit.


Which is great as he will be back in his own familiar territory.

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

*How dare they??!*

(as said in title) HOW COULD THEY??! THESE BIRDS ARE LOVABLE AND MAKE GREAT COMPANIONS. IF SOME STUPID RSPCA MEMBER THINKS THAT THEY CAN KEEP A MONGREL DOG ALIVE AND EUTHANASE AN ENDANGERED BIRD THEY CAN GO JUMP LAKE!!!!!


----------

